# Fundamentals Of Die Casting Design



## engmmt (19 نوفمبر 2010)

​http://www.ziddu.com/download/12608767/FundamentalsOfDieCastingDesign.pdf.html​


----------



## engmmt (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكوررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## engmmt (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## frindly heart (5 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

